# meet valentine!



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this little lady was rescued on valentines day and I am going to be adopting her! they think she's 9--12 months but she's just very petite. I think she's a beauty!:luv I'm going to start fostering for this rescue too and I'm excited! I've never been a foster so I may have a lot of questions! I don't think I'm going to change her name, she looks like a valentine to me.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! love her name. Welcome to the forum and to fostering. How exciting! Ask any questions you may have, this forum has a lot of nice, knowledgable people.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, Valentine is such a sweet name for a very pretty kitty! She does look small, but still a kitten! I love calicos, btw! 

Good luck with fostering, it sure sounds exciting!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations on becoming Valentine's new forever home. Total admiration for doing the fostering, I would be hopeless at it. I would never be able to give then back and get too emotional about sad situations.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

What a beautiful cat. When are you bringing her home?


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

beautiful kitty!!

Have fun and lots of love with her!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Greenport ferals said:


> What a beautiful cat. When are you bringing her home?


hopefully Tuesday. one of the rescues I was looking at had a gorgeous purebred ragdoll 2 y/o female but they wouldn't let me adopt her because she has to be the only cat. not sure why but someone is going to get a beauty!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Valentine is just scrumptious.  She does look like a tiny little thing - soooo cute.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I foster kittens (for the most part!, I tend to adopted the seniors I foster so try to avoid them). I'd be happy to help. Little baby Valentine is adorable! I can see why you were smitten with her! What a doll. LOVE that little black dot on her nose!, SO kissable.


----------



## fxokz (Dec 25, 2014)

calico right?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a gorgeous calico, her markings are so distinct and rich in color, and what a marvellous sweet alert expression. Just darling! and Valentine she IS! If you're interested in showing in a cat show (Household Pet class---cat doesn't have to be a purebred registered cat), I think she would do _very_ well.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a gorgeous little calico! Congratulations!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

catloverami said:


> What a gorgeous calico, her markings are so distinct and rich in color, and what a marvellous sweet alert expression. Just darling! and Valentine she IS! If you're interested in showing in a cat show (Household Pet class---cat doesn't have to be a purebred registered cat), I think she would do _very_ well.


thank you but I don't know the first thing about cat shows! I watched a few on youtube but they all looked purebred?
her foster said she was eaten up with fleas and had scratched herself raw. her coat is thin in places because of it so I've got to get her healthy first. this kitty was living in someone's house (part of the time) but they didn't take care of her so a neighbor asked if she could put her in this rescue so they gave her up. I can't imagine living in a flea infested house?? aren't the humans getting bit too? yuk!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

She is a cutie!!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

she's here now and she is a very confident little lady with a lot of swagger, lol. she wasn't about to let my 2 boys bully her. she let them know right off she would be the queen even though she is 1/2 their size. a little growling and hissing, mainly from her but so far it's going better than I expected. she checked out the whole house top to bottom and didn't run away from my 15 month old granddaughter. she's sleeping in the bed I bought her today and she likes all the toys I got for her. she wolfed down a whole can of food so even though she's a bit scrawny now and her coat and skin isn't in very good shape, I think that will clear up soon. she is supposedly about 8-9 months but she is the size of a 4 month old kitten. i'll have more pictures soon!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

more pictures! I have videos but idk how to post them? she look a lot bigger in photos than she really is. poor thing is so scrawny I can feel all her bones but we will fix that! she has a great appetite!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

she was spayed a few days ago and she has this swelling on her belly. does this look normal?

















she acts normal and doesn't seem to be in any pain but it's been many years since I had a female cat..
























ok, enough pictures! proud new mama here lol...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ella,
As far as I can tell, from the photos, I think she's OK!
Just keep an eye on the incision, for any pulling apart of it, any signs of possible infection, etc....
If she starts acting differently, then a vet check would be good!
Hopefully some of our other members who foster a lot, and deal with the spaying, will chime in here!
She's sure a pretty girl!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have a clue about the swelling, but I LOOOOVE her bi-colored toes! :luv

Can't believe she was in such a terrible environment before...flea infested? Ugh!!:x 
You know...maybe it's a bit too late that she's been all over your house, but I'd be worried she could have some internal parasites that could also cause swelling in her abdomen...do you know if she was dewormed and vetted before you took her home?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is just darling!! 

You can tell how small she is in some of the pics - the one of her and your granddaughter (I assume that's her?), the one where she's eating, and the one where she's on the back of the couch. 

Soooo cute! :luv


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> I don't have a clue about the swelling, but I LOOOOVE her bi-colored toes! :luv
> 
> Can't believe she was in such a terrible environment before...flea infested? Ugh!!:x
> You know...maybe it's a bit too late that she's been all over your house, but I'd be worried she could have some internal parasites that could also cause swelling in her abdomen...do you know if she was dewormed and vetted before you took her home?


she was wormed twice and her foster said she didn't see anything in her stool. (she's a vet tech) so I don't think she has worms or anything like that. she was vetted and got all her shots. it's funny her foster said it would take her a few days to warm up to me and she's in my lap right now purring away


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

valentine has a new best friend


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

we are working on the tail pulling but valentine doesn't seem to mind:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv

How sweet are those pics!!! I especially love that first one.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm glad for that, ellag!
Valentine is such a sweetheart! How could you _not_ have her around now?:luv


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Valentine is going to be one very loved kitty  She's so lovely.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I am so happy with this little cat. you really never know what you are going to get when you adopt a rescue kitty that has been abused. they can have behavior problems ranging from mild to severe but this little cat is just perfect. she is the exact perfect combo of playfulness, calmness, rarely meows (very few growls now at my boys), very tolerant of a 15 month old, she's affectionate but not constantly in your face (except when she has to check out what I'm eating lol) she's very friendly to strangers, never uses her claws when playing and so far she's only used the scratching board/toy i got for her. she's really smart, no litter accidents, loves her food, bed and toys. I couldn't have asked for a better cat!:thumbnot to mention she's gorgeous!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

my boys are starting to allow valentine to be near them. one of them has even touched noses with her. no more growling or hissing!










my granddaughter has a new best friend:










valentine has become an avid bird watcher. I've ordered a big cat tree so they can look out the living room window:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Squeee!!! Valentine's adorable, your graddaughter's adorable, together it's like death by cuteness. 

Who is your gray and white boy? He looks a lot like my stray.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww...So Precious!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

spirite said:


> Squeee!!! Valentine's adorable, your graddaughter's adorable, together it's like death by cuteness.
> 
> Who is your gray and white boy? He looks a lot like my stray.


thanks! that's my oldest buddy. I got him from the Nashville cat rescue almost 10 years ago. he runs when he sees ella so she loves having a kitty she can actually touch and play with.


----------



## manitobaskyline (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! I've had a hard day today and she has made my day. She is precious!!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

we finally got our new cat tree from chewy.com. valentine likes it, the boys just look at it like "what is that?" (they've never had a tree before). they love to look out the windows but they don't fit unless I can open the windows and the weather has to be right for that so I thought they would love these perches. I put catnip on them but so far they aren't interested but they do watch valentine climb on it so maybe in time they will like it.



































ratman is tolerating valentine in his personal space now. they may even be friends one day,


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

she is growing like crazy!! she loves to eat!









my 2 little bird watchers:










she's trying to give valentine a Cheetos and she finally took a bite just to get ella to stop, lol:










this is valentines escape retreat when she's had enough hugs:

















valentine and her brothers are sharing a window now so ...progress!










I'm wondering if valentine has any oriental breed in her. she has the narrow small face with huge ears. this picture shows it better:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You're killing us with these pics of her and your granddaughter! She does indeed have features you see in orientals, but I don't know anything about breeds.

The pic of her on her tree-retreat made me laugh out loud. It's sooooo cute!!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)




----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I noticed this a few days ago but this is the first picture where you can really see it. valentine has a heart (in black) on her right side. can you guys see it?










pretty cool!:mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I see it!! Very Cool!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

it's very fitting since she is a sweetheart and she was rescued on valentine's day. (that's why the rescue foster named her that)..


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Awww, I love her heart!  So appropriate!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

a few more pictures:










ella is showing valentine how to play with this toy, lol:






































toddlers just wear ya out!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

valentine likes this ball popper almost as much as ella:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

idk if it's because valentine is female or it's her sweet personality or maybe she isn't the sharpest tool in the shed but she's the only cat that doesn't run and hide from ella. I think it's just her laid back sweet personality. even when ella hugs her too tight, pulls her tail, lays on her or tries to pick her up, she just lets her. even as little as tucker is he has learned it's in his best interest to hide from little people, lol. I don't let ella abuse them but sometimes she's quicker than me. i have 2 baby gates and valentine has her tree anytime she wants to escape. it just amazes me how tolerant she is, i think she's part golden retriever


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Some cats have it, seemingly almost instinctual, this love of small children. 

A family will come into our shelter with small children and you think "oh no" because so many cats run and hide from toddlers and then the shelter worker helps teach the kids (and parents) what's appropriate to do and not do with the kitty.

But some cats and kittens will happily greet the children, eager to be held and tugged and played with, perhaps knowing this little person will grow up together with them and be best buddies.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

what is it with cats and boxes? valentine has to sit in everyone she can fit in,

















this is my other boy ratman. it's hard to get a decent picture of him. he is very camera shy:


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Ellag your killing me Valentine is just too cute seriously one of the cutest if not the cutest calicos I've ever seen.


----------



## Nicole.H (Apr 9, 2015)

Omg goodness might I just say Valentine is absolutely gorgeous and so lucky to have found a home with you! And she is such a little angel by the looks of it, she and your granddaughter are on the fast track to becoming lifelong buddies! Bet your granddaughter loves the fact that there's a kitty who she can snuggle and who doesn't run away from her


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

thanks, i think i got pretty lucky. she does this thing now where she hides in the tub behind the shower curtain and when tucker comes in she jumps out at him. he jumps about 2 feet straight up, lol.. wish i could get a video of that but i can't get them to do it on demand...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

ellag said:


> thanks, i think i got pretty lucky. she does this thing now where she hides in the tub behind the shower curtain and when tucker comes in she jumps out at him. he jumps about 2 feet straight up, lol.. wish i could get a video of that but i can't get them to do it on demand...


Hah What is it with older kittens and shower curtains? I don't understand it.:lol:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

even when sesame street is on ella doesn't neglect her kitty entertaining duties. well sort of:



















this $2 cat dancer toy is still going strong!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

time for a new thread


----------

